# Home made hash tumbler



## naturalhi (Jun 22, 2006)

I was.. ah .... mellow th' other day, and this kif box idea came through a blue smoky haze?

Aquire a home electric ice cream maker, one with a plastic (as opposed to wood) bucket. 
Drill a few holes around the bottom of the ice cream container, wrap with silk screen 125line or similar screen, secure it at the top n bottom with hose clamps. wrap it tight for extracting kif only, or let screen sag, or puffed out, to gather smokables, and leave sticks inside the container.
Then put the paddles in, fill with trim attach motor, lay the whole mixer on it's side plug it in. And wait for the kif to start gathering in the bucket.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 19, 2006)

perfectly good waste of an ice cream machine that costs more then just buying a 3 bag xxxtractor bag system.


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh now see, your first thought was "Buy it new" when I actually got it at a local trift shop for $10. I haven't found a 3 bag xxxtractor bag system at the trift shop yet but maybe one day.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 20, 2006)

point well taken; master of inventions.  that is a compliment not a slur.  you rock my friend when it comes to makin stuff up cheap.  thxs fer the info and keep it coming.  i always tell peeps - why buy a grow cage/closet?  just build a wood frame using screws and cover with blk/white 6mm poly.  you can back off the screws if ya want to enlarge later and this is quiet.  no pounding of nails.  whatcha think?  good idea?


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 20, 2006)

are you talking about a skuff tumbler?
here is a pic of one, unfortunately they just linked directly to overgrow.com  so the links don't work
http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Skuffmaker.htm
But this smart person has the plans:

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/hash-oil-kiff/41159-st0neys-skuff-tumbler.html


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 20, 2006)

Astra sounds perfectly modular to me make each panel the same size say 3'x6' which would be a 3'x3' cab add another panel later for a 3'x6' space like that?

Seattle I've seen that one before, works good. Mine just takes; 1 used or new ice cream maker, 1 drill with 1/4" bit, 1- 2'x2' piece of silk screen, 1 big rubber band. but you be the judge.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 20, 2006)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Seattle I've seen that one before, works good. Mine just takes; 1 used or new ice cream maker, 1 drill with 1/4" bit, 1- 2'x2' piece of silk screen, 1 big rubber band. but you be the judge.


can you take a photo of your skuff tumbler?
 we all need to have a web page with the plans as well.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 20, 2006)

yup, poly comes in 10' height and is totally lightproof so ya can do the top and 1 side with 1 piece and the bottom/side with another.  like 4 x 6 and then staple it on to the frame.


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 21, 2006)

Seattle, OK I'll do that 

I was gonna say if you cover each panel indivually one wouldn't rtake the chance of ripping it each time the panel is moved, but then thought about the fact that they wouldn't be moved very often, it doesn't seem relavent now!-P


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

I guess you are talking about your grow space, whatever.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 21, 2006)

yup, i gotta idea from what you said.  could pick up those little wheel platforms to move the sections if needed.  and individual cabs 4' x 6' is a great idea.  then just back against poly wall.  if more room just add 1 more out from wall.  nifty.  6' height x 4' width x 4' long  then 8' long.


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 22, 2006)

/\ Soon you'll be growing the whole room!

Seattle I'll try to get a pic when I build a new one, sold the other'n and haven't needed one in a while.


----------

